# Carry 2 fly rods while fishing



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

Any have a way to carry a second rod while fishing so it doesn't get in the way or impede you in any way. Even an easy way to carry the second rod broken down would be fine. I use a sling pack and was looking for a way to attach the rod tube to it, or perhaps a vest or pack that had a feature like that build in. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

I almost always carry two fully rigged rods on the streams. Usually a Spey and either a fly rod or center pin. That way I don't have to stop and change my rig to dead drift or swing streamers. My time on the rivers is important to me and by carrying two rods I spend more time fishing and less time changing one rod back and forth to swing or dead drift. Just have to set one rig down to fish. Works for me.


----------

